Ask HN: What stories and comments would we see on HN in the mid 20th century? - Austin_Conlon
======
DrScump
"ANSI COBOL '74 vs. '68: Fad, or Future?"

------
qubex
Textual ones. In English. Approximately compliant with the rules, in most
cases at least.

